# The A-Z of moving from UK to US



## Catalanista (Aug 24, 2013)

I just married my US husband last week in Florida and we are ready for the next stage.
We got married and I had to leave the same day to come back to the UK so am feeling a little despondent now and keen to move forward.:Cry:

Problem is there’s so much to think of that we don’t know where to start. We would prefer for him to come to the UK, but if that is not possible due to lack of employment opportunities here in the North West, then I will go to the US.

I am British, 50 years old and have sole custody of my 13 year old son. I have lots of experiences in export sales and am fluent in Spanish, with a university degree and also Diploma from the UK Institute of Export.

My husband is American, 45 years old, and a qualified aviation mechanic.
Both our jobs are pretty ‘portable’.

OK, so here goes my A-Z...

1. Immigration
For me to go to the US, I understand that my new husband needs to apply for an I-130 ($420) on my behalf, and that it takes about 6-9 months to be processed.
Can I visit the US on holiday whilst the visa application is being processed?
Do we need to apply for my son at the same time? or will he be processed together with my paperwork? Do we need to pay for him as well?
Are there any timings/deadlines we should respect?
What is the next step after the form is filed?
Would there be any problems for him to come to th UK on holiday at Xmas? Do we need to advise the UK authorities of our new status or can he just come and go as a tourist?


2. Work
Assuming the I-130 petition is accepted in the US, can I work straightaway or do I need to go through any other administration?

3. Name change
Is there any advantage/disadvantage in me taking his surname? So far I have kept my own as I am trying to keep bureaucracy to a minimum.

4. Pensions
If it of interest to anybody out there, I have spoken to the UK pensions service and they have told me that I can continue to contribute to my UK pension via direct debit from the US should I wish to do so.
Can I begin a US pension? How many years would I need to contribute in order to obtain a pension?

5. Credit
Is it worth me opening a bank account with a US bank here in the UK to boost my credit history if/when I move to the US?

6. Schools
My son will be 14 in June 2014. Is that a good time to switch academically? Are there any schools in Florida which teach to UK standards/curriculums?
University- how much are university fees in the US?

7. Driving
Is my UK license acceptable in the US?

8. Health
Both my son and I can be added to my husband’s employer’s insurance policy. When I reach retirement age, would I qualify for State medical cover? I don’t want to get to 65 (?) and find out I have no medical cover.

9. Informing local authorities
In the UK, I will tell the Inland Revenue/ local council/ car insurance/ my employer/ Pensions Service and Mortgage company about my new marital status.
Is there anybody else I need to tell on an official level?

10. Tax
The UK Inland Revenue has told me that my tax allowances will not change yet until our domestic living arrangements change.
As the UK fiscal year ends in April, would it be more beneficial tax-wise to move to the US at the beginning of the new tax year?

11. My Son
What is his status? What are the pros and cons of this of an adoption process?

If anybody out there can think of any other matters that I havent considered, I would be vey grateful for all advice.

I’m very sorry for so many questions, but we want to do things the right way and avoid any unnecessary surprises or expenses. Having read so many of the postings and seen the hugely helpful advice given by members I do feel encouraged that we can get through it all.:car:

I would like to post on both the UK and US forums as we are still not 100% decided which way to jump. Is it OK if I switch some of the above details around and post on the UK forum?


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Catalanista said:


> For me to go to the US, I understand that my new husband needs to apply for an I-130 ($420) on my behalf, and that it takes about 6-9 months to be processed.


Not exactly. The I-130 takes longer, but you/he can apply for a spousal visa via a follow up I-129F application once USCIS acknowledges receipt of the I-130, and that shortens up the process to the 6-9 month period.



> Can I visit the US on holiday whilst the visa application is being processed?


Strongly discouraged.



> Do we need to apply for my son at the same time? or will he be processed together with my paperwork? Do we need to pay for him as well?


You'd formally include him starting from the I-129F visa application step.



> Would there be any problems for him to come to th UK on holiday at Xmas? Do we need to advise the UK authorities of our new status or can he just come and go as a tourist?


Your husband can visit the U.K. as an ordinary tourist.



> Assuming the I-130 petition is accepted in the US, can I work straightaway or do I need to go through any other administration?


There are additional steps as noted above. You also have to get a green card and Social Security number (if you don't already have one).



> Is there any advantage/disadvantage in me taking his surname? So far I have kept my own as I am trying to keep bureaucracy to a minimum.


You had a chance to change your U.S. legal name when you got married in the U.S. You didn't, which is perfectly fine (and common), and it eliminates the need to change various documents such as passports and ID cards.



> If it of interest to anybody out there, I have spoken to the UK pensions service and they have told me that I can continue to contribute to my UK pension via direct debit from the US should I wish to do so. Can I begin a US pension? How many years would I need to contribute in order to obtain a pension?


I assume you mean U.S. Social Security which is not generally described as a "pension" in part because it also includes survivors and disability benefits in addition to retirement benefits. Disability coverage kicks in quickly once you start contributing to the system (i.e. working in the U.S. and paying payroll taxes). To qualify independently for U.S. Social Security retirement benefits you need at least 10 calendar years of nontrivial contributions into the system. The U.S. and the U.K. have a totalization agreement which means you can count U.K. contributions toward the 10 year requirement if necessary to qualify for U.S. benefits, although U.S. benefits are reduced if you receive U.K. benefits. You probably will also qualify for benefits through your husband. You can choose to receive retirement benefits as early as age 62 and as late as age 70. The longer you wait to start collecting retirement benefits the higher the monthly benefit anount. U.S. Social Security benefits can be paid in most countries overseas if you move.

U.S. Medicare (public medical coverage for those age 65 and older) is broadly similar, although you cannot get medical benefits outside the U.S. and there are many additional details.

If you have earned income you can contribute to U.S. tax-advantaged retirement savings accounts such as 401(k)s and IRAs. And you should if you can. And/or you can often make contributions for your husband or vice versa if only one of you has earned income.



> Is it worth me opening a bank account with a US bank here in the UK to boost my credit history if/when I move to the US?


No, that can wait and probably should until you can fill out a W-9 instead of a W-8 (and have a Social Security number). Opening a bank account in the U.S. is easy.

If you have a U.S. Social Security number -- or even sometimes if you don't -- your husband can arrange for his credit card company to issue you a credit card in your name tied to his account. That card can have a separate limit, typically.



> My son will be 14 in June 2014. Is that a good time to switch academically?


It's perfect, actually, since he would likely start U.S. high school along with his new classmates in August, 2014.



> Are there any schools in Florida which teach to UK standards/curriculums?


Probably, but your proposed date is as perfect as it gets for integrating into the U.S. system, and he presumably reads, speaks, and writes English. Find a challenging U.S. high school, and he'll be fine.



> University- how much are university fees in the US?


The highest in the world, in general. But then there's also Harvard, Stanford, Yale.... The U.S. also has the finest universities in the world.

Opinions may differ, but my advice would be that if your son can get into, say, Harvard, he should absolutely go, and their financial aid will be extremely generous. If he'd have to pay a lot of money to attend a middling or worse university, there are great European alternatives.



> Is my UK license acceptable in the US?


Not past the first month or three depending on the state. If you're moving to Florida you'll have to get a Florida license pretty quickly.



> Both my son and I can be added to my husband’s employer’s insurance policy. When I reach retirement age, would I qualify for State medical cover? I don’t want to get to 65 (?) and find out I have no medical cover.


Yes, that's U.S. Medicare. See above.



> As the UK fiscal year ends in April, would it be more beneficial tax-wise to move to the US at the beginning of the new tax year?


A question best left to the U.K. forum.



> What is his status? What are the pros and cons of this of an adoption process?


I would recommend investigating adoption, assuming everyone is in agreement. There's probably an easy/quick path for your son to acquire U.S. citizenship in that event (while retaining his British citizenship). That's probably the right move so that he can move freely between the U.S. and Europe as his life (and his family) takes him.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

HI

Catalanista,

Can I visit the US on holiday whilst the visa application is being processed? 

*There is no reason you can't visit the USA while the application is being processed. You just need to have a return ticket, and bring some ties to the UK. To show you are going to return to the UK and finish the visa application there. 
*

Is it worth me opening a bank account with a US bank here in the UK to boost my credit history if/when I move to the US? 

*A bank account will do nothing to help you credit history. To do that you will need a Credit Card. *

You need this visa since you are married. CR1. Spousal Visa. 

Immigrant Visa for a Spouse of a U.S. Citizen (IR1 or CR1)


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

I would like to post on both the UK and US forums as we are still not 100% decided 
1. follow this for the procedure ..the 130 is just the start 
spousal visa CR1
Immigrant Visa for a Spouse of a U.S. Citizen (IR1 or CR1)

the bpricess mat take a year .
you can tryto enter most make it a few do not their main question is always doe this person have immigrant intent ..you cannot say you dont 
your son must be included on the application
yrs you pay for him

when you eventually arrive your greencard comes in the mail a few weeks later...you go to the SSA and order a SSN 

3. Persaonal decision if you change ..change everything 

4 keep paying ... need 30 years of contribution

5 open bank acciout when you arrive ... no credit rating for about a year after you get the SSN ...nothing to with credit cards

6 no clue on schools 

7 you need to get you florida licence ASAP ... trained monkeys can pass it ... 
or toiyu car insurance will be double 

6 ..yes you can get medicare at 65 if you work enough years


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

To follow up, "strongly discouraged" is the right advice about visiting the U.S. while you have an I-130/I-129F pending. USCIS itself advises against it. Davis1 alludes to the problem: you have a tough needle to thread, legally speaking, and it's all too easy to be caught lying about your intentions even if it wasn't intentional.

As I mentioned, the U.S. and the U.K. have a Social Security totalization agreement. If you do not have enough years of contributions in either country, either country can count contributions to the other in order to qualify for benefits. If you qualify for two countries' benefits independently, great, though the U.S. (at least) will reduce theirs if you collect from another country's system. But you are not _required_ to continue contributing to the U.K. system even if you don't yet qualify for U.K. benefits if you're paying into the U.S. system. You can ask the U.K. to count your U.S. contributions in order to determine whether you qualify for U.K. benefits. That's what "totalization" (or totalisation) means. Consult the U.S.-U.K. totalization agreement for more details.

If you work in the U.S. it's very rare that you will not be required to contribute to the U.S. system. I would recommend running some sample calculations to figure out whether it makes sense to continue voluntarily contributing to the U.K. system given the totalization agreement in place. Probably not would be my guess, but you ought to check that.

My advice about your husband getting a supplementary credit card issued in your name and tied to his account is probably responsive to your question about developing a credit history. Hopefully your husband has a good credit history.  That said, it's not something I'd worry about at all unless you plan to borrow money from a U.S. lender soon and solely in your name. Having that second card is more important from the point of view of having access to emergency household funds. But you don't need a U.S. credit card to rent a car, for example. You could use a U.K. credit card to rent a car (if the car rental company insists on a credit card) then, when you return the car, ask the rental company to charge the rental to your U.S. debit card (once you have one of those).


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Until OP has a Social Security # no activity rolls to the three credit reporting agencies. A "supplemental" card holder has limited user privileges and is not an account holder.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Correct, but that's not the complete story. Authorized users added to a credit card account are not routinely reported to credit bureaus, true. Also, lenders are not obliged to give any weight to such history even if reported. (Nothing unusual about that.) However, you can always ask prospective lenders to consider that additional, earlier credit history as an authorized user, and in a tie breaker situation that history can be helpful. The lender can access that additional history with your permission, or once you add a Social Security number to the account the "open" date will show up on the next push to the credit bureaus.

It's probably worth mentioning that the U.S. gift limit to nonresident alien spouses is $143,000 per year (tax year 2013). If a U.S. spouse pays a nonresident foreign spouse's credit card charges, that often counts toward the annual limit. (Some reimbursements would not be considered taxable gifts, such as most education and medical expenses.) Above $143,000 in taxable gifts and the giver (the U.S. citizen or permanent resident spouse) must pay U.S. gift tax. Also, such gifts count against the lifetime estate limit.

Once the original poster becomes a U.S. permanent resident (green card holder) and subject to U.S. tax then the limit no longer applies.

It's unlikely someone is going to rack up such a large amount on a credit card and/or in combination with other gifts, but it does apply to some.


----------



## Kevlegs (Jun 15, 2011)

1. The process can also take less than 6months as it did in my case. You can call them and chase them etc etc.... 
I also had to fill a G325a (Biographic Information) form
Then there are the CRB checks and the Health exam.
The US gov websites have all the info you need.

2. Green card will be posted to you.
5. Get a Capital One credit card when you arrive to help build credit. You will start with nothing!
7. You will have to retake ur test in Florida. As said previously, the period that you have to sort the license varies. Check the Florida DMV for more info. It's nothing like the UK test and I took mine in St Pete, Fl and didn't even go onto the road lol. It was an enclosed track and was so easy it's not even funny..


----------



## Catalanista (Aug 24, 2013)

*Driving licence in florida*



Kevlegs said:


> 1. The process can also take less than 6months as it did in my case. You can call them and chase them etc etc....
> I also had to fill a G325a (Biographic Information) form
> Then there are the CRB checks and the Health exam.
> The US gov websites have all the info you need.
> ...


Thankk kevlegs, if we finally plump fo the US, it will be near St Petes or Dunedin so its good to know test is so easy!

Thank you for taking time out to reply to my post


----------



## Catalanista (Aug 24, 2013)

Thank you all for your replies. The information is extremely helpful. 
However it is also very bad news.
Does it mean that I cannot go to the US whilst we go through the I-130 process? I have no intention to fool the system or to immigrate without full and proper documentation. I have a son in school in the UK, a job and a house here. Until everything is properly sorted out Is there any way i can get some sort of pre-authorisation to visit my husband without the risk of getting turned back by US immigration? What if I travel without my son? Surely that would be proof of my intention to return to the UK?

Can I visit husband without risk BEFORE we begin the I-130 process? I get a lot more holiday time than he does so its easier for me to go there than for him come here.

Perhaps i wasnt clear in my post. My marriage certificate does actually bear my husbands name. I was not planning on changing my name until all of the bureaucracy was complete. Do I now have a US name and a UK name? Or do I need to change everything over to my husbands name in both countries? If possible I would prefer to keep my own name in the UK.


----------



## Kevlegs (Jun 15, 2011)

Catalanista said:


> Thankk kevlegs, if we finally plump fo the US, it will be near St Petes or Dunedin so its good to know test is so easy!
> 
> Thank you for taking time out to reply to my post


Both are lovely areas. I have friends and family in both. Let me know if I can help with any questions re that area etc


----------



## Catalanista (Aug 24, 2013)

Kevlegs said:


> Both are lovely areas. I have friends and family in both. Let me know if I can help with any questions re that area etc


Thank you.
Do you know of any good schools for a 14 year old please?


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Catalanista said:


> Can I visit husband without risk BEFORE we begin the I-130 process?


Yes, but if you don't start the visa process you have to wait that much longer to move to the U.S. Pick your poison.

Your legal name in the U.S. is the one you declared on your marriage certificate, i.e. with your husband's surname. (In the U.S. you get a chance to change your legal name when you marry, and you took it.) It's up to you whether you want to update your legal name in the U.K., but I would, starting now. It's generally not too much fun having different legal names in different countries.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

BBCWatcher said:


> Yes, but if you don't start the visa process you have to wait that much longer to move to the U.S. Pick your poison.
> 
> Your legal name in the U.S. is the one you declared on your marriage certificate, i.e. with your husband's surname. (In the U.S. you get a chance to change your legal name when you marry, and you took it.) It's up to you whether you want to update your legal name in the U.K., but I would, starting now. It's generally not too much fun having different legal names in different countries.


Is it really the case now in the US that you MUST take your husband's name like that? (Or that you declare you choice on the marriage certificate?) It wasn't that way back when I was still living there, and there was no formal process involved in going back to my "own" name after divorce - you just notified the credit card companies, banks, etc. (OK, it took me 18 years to get around to notifying the Social Security Administration but even that didn't seem to be much of a big deal, except for the French staff in the Consulate...) :bolt:
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Formal name change with proof i.e. marriage certificate, court order only. No middle name and you are bound to end up with your maiden name for it:>)


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Catalanista said:


> near St Petes or Dunedin



intersting choice ... I never go to St Petes unarmed


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

It depends a little bit on the state. In Hawaii, for example, both spouses declare their married names, and those are then their legal names. (It can be either way, with either the groom or bride adopting a new name. Middle name, hyphenated, and other permutations are allowed.) There's no court order required -- you get a one way "free" shot at changing your legal name when you marry. In fact if you want a different legal name subsequently you have to then get a legal name change via court order (or I suppose via a divorce, at least in some states which allow name changes coincident with divorces). That can be from a different state.

It's simple and tidy, at least in Hawaii.

Name changes upon marriage seem odd to me. It's at least a minor hassle to get various records, accounts, and documents updated. But obviously some people like it. Who am I to judge?


----------



## Kevlegs (Jun 15, 2011)

Davis1 said:


> intersting choice ... I never go to St Petes unarmed


Is that near St Pete?


----------



## Catalanista (Aug 24, 2013)

*Name change*

Ok, so my maiden name was MH
Husbands surname is F
My married name is now MF in the US 
Its still MH in the UK as i havent changed anything yet.

Can I call myself MHF in the US? i really dont want to lose my H?
If I can go with MHF in the US I will change to the same in the UK.

Will MHF be acceptable on I-130 and other immigration forms?

When i look at my wedding certificate it doesnt actually state my married name anywhere, it only shows my maiden name.
Thank you


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

So you _didn't_ legally change your name when you married? Which is it?

Why do you think your legal name in the U.S. is MF? Because that's what you put on the thank you cards? No.

You can call yourself "Mistress of the Light" or practically anything else in any nonlegal setting such as this forum or on Broadway. However, your full legal name is one specific name only per jurisdiction.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Are you sure about that BBCWatcher? I know these sorts of things tend to vary by state back in the US - and there are two widely used variations on the married name routine. In one, you use your maiden name as your "middle" name or initial when you take your husband's family name. In the other, you just tack your husband's family name on in lieu of your maiden name.

Sarah Jane Doe marries John Smith and usually goes as either "Sarah Jane Smith" or "Sarah Doe Smith" but I've never heard of anyone being forced to stick with one or the other. It's usually evident from the supporting documents (i.e. birth certificate and marriage certificate) that each usage denotes the same person.

That's one reason I was so amazed when the (French) lady at the US Consulate gave me such a hard time when I was trying to change my social security card back to my "own" name, a mere 18 years after my divorce. Although I finally argued her into just accepting my papers and sending them in "to see what would happen" my changed SS card was back in my hands in less than a week. The folks back in the US had no problem with the change.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Catalanista (Aug 24, 2013)

I think i may just ring up the court house and ask them what my official name is now in the US as it wansnt really explained and is not clear from the marriage certificate. Although we had discussed getting married for some time, the truth is we decided to bite the bullet in a very short space of time and we didnt think this issue through.

I would prefer tu use thoption of my maiden name becoming my new middle name (i dont have a middle name anyway) if this is possile. Does anyone know the rules in Florida?

I feel so foolish and disconerte not to know such a basic detail as my own name! 
not fair, guys, you dont have this problem


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Yes, I'm sure.

I think you're conflating two separate concepts. I'm referring to a full legal name, and (per jurisdiction) you've only ever got one of those at any moment in time. You're referring to the practical implications across issuers, jurisdictions, documents, etc. Sure, many people use names other than their full legal names, and many people don't immediately update all their documents, records, etc. to match their full legal name. That can cause confusion or at least be inconvenient at times, but people do it.

Steering back to the original poster here, it's important to know what your full legal name actually is. Among other reasons that's the name you would provide for a visa application.


----------



## Catalanista (Aug 24, 2013)

Okay so we called up courthouse and asked them what the deal was with my name.
We were told that I have the _right_ to change my name to my husband's surname However in order to do this I must actively go to the authorities, For example the driving license people and specifically request that they change my name. I must provide a link between my old name and my new name i.e. my marriage certificate and my passport. From then I can take my husband's name. obviously i must have just one name for every use I cannot use two names.

So to summarise until I actively and specifically request that my surname is changed , it is still my maiden name


----------



## English (May 7, 2011)

I know this is an old post but just thought I'd add my comment incase anyone is still looking up about name changing.

I got married in the US last year (in Texas). I don't recall anywhere being asked if I was taking my husbands name (unless it was on one of the forms I filled in and I don't remember). On our wedding certificate it's my maiden name. I came back to the UK and my husband joined me here two months later. I changed my name on my bank accounts etc to reflect my married name.

I didn't want to update my passport with my new surname straight away as I had a trip booked for later in the year so I waited until this year to change my passport. I just got a new one recently in my married name but in the UK you also have the option to have two names recorded in your passport so my passport is in my married name but there is a comments page in it that officially says 'also know as*********' ( my maiden name) and it includes a printed photo of me next to this statement.

They allow you to do this in case you still use your maiden name at work or something and it would be detrimental to have all your ID in your married name. The only thing I had to do was tick (check) a box on the passport application form stating I wanted my maiden name included. It was simple.

Ther is now no confusion about the different names as both appear in my passport. My husbands UK visa is linked to my maiden name but now we are processing my US visa, it's all in my married name.

My wedding certificate was all I needed as proof of name change (even though it doesn't say my new name on it).


----------

